# Looking to move near vancouver, anyone else?



## kev mcdonough (Jan 4, 2008)

Hello Everyone,

My wife and I are looking to move out to canada.
We are looking to set up home around the area of Vancouver, or somewhere within easy reach of Vancouver. We are going to Vancouver this july for a closer look but could do with some advise especially if there are any ex pats working as police officers in Canada at the moment. A lot depends on my wife gaining employment within the police before we go. Is this possible?, as all the info we can get is to come to Canada first then apply which is no good for us. She is currently coming to the end of her 2 year probation and I am a electrician so hopefully we can make the application criteria. If anyone knows any agencies that we could both register with for possible work that would be great. Also if anyone knows hourly reates for electricians or any relavent info? But most importantly if anyone could help us on how we can apply for my wife? Any help would be greatful!

Many thanks
Kev


----------



## CanadianGal (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi, I am not in BC but looked up the electrician union for Vancouver. Type in "ibew48" (won't let me post the url) in search or search "electrician union vancouver" and it should pop up in the list.
Check it out-lots of info and links for the industry. Going thru the union provides better pay and conditions-although you could work privately if licensed I am sure. The union hall has the most leads on jobs for the region. Now I notice it names Canadian and US locations so maybe you have to contact them about district? Also I found ibew213 another union in lower mainland BC. They mention there are 5 unions to choose from, so I guess you'll have to research it all. Certainly contact them with any questions.
I am not sure how the police staff-but I am sure others here may know. Seems to be policemen/women making the leap to Canada. Or check out other expat boards too. Very good luck to you!


----------



## CanadianGal (Dec 7, 2007)

Try BC Work Futures is a gov't site worth checking out-type in electrician. Profiles careers/prospects and industry links. Some you will already know-like temperment and abilities to do the job, but useful links are there- plus specialisations.


----------



## kev mcdonough (Jan 4, 2008)

*Vancouver jobs*

Thanks for the tips, I'll get looking into it now.

Thanks again


----------



## Caelan (Jan 13, 2008)

Google the Vancouver Police Department's recruiting office. There's an online survey your wife can take to see if she's eligible. 

Be forewarned: this hiring process for most of Canada's police departments can be six months or longer.


----------

